# App ancienne version



## grego77 (27 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un petit souci avec mon iphone 6 sous ios 12.5.5
Plusieurs app me demandent une mise à jour obligatoire, lorsque je valide on me dit que l'iphone n'est plus compatible voulez vous charger la dernière version compatible? je di oui, sauf que je reviens sans cesse sur le même message et impossible d'utiliser l'application.


----------



## Gwen (27 Janvier 2022)

Il n'y a malheureusement pas de solution. Le développeur a coupé la compatibilité de ses anciennes applications et tu ne peux pas faire la mise à jour comme tu l'as constaté. 

A part changer de téléphone, tu doit abandonner ces applications mal suivis par leur concepteurs.


----------



## grego77 (27 Janvier 2022)

!!! Merci air B&B et décathlon!!! je dois en avoir d'autres aussi :-(

Merci pour ce retour


----------



## Sly54 (27 Janvier 2022)

grego77 a dit:


> !!! Merci air B&B et décathlon!!! je dois en avoir d'autres aussi :-(


Oui, il y a beaucoup d'autres applications comme ça : dommage, ça condamne nos iPhone 6 à brève échéance (j'ai changé mon 6 pour un 13 en novembre dernier pour cette raison).


----------

